# The Sewing House, Somewhere - October 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 1, 2014)

Not much to tell… another abandoned house in the UK. The previous owner was quite a fan of sewing and large jars of pickled stuff under the stairs… I really liked the bedrooms here! enjoy the photos

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





A couple more from the trip on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2013/12/03/urbex-sewing-house-somewhere-in-the-united-kingdom-october-2013/


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 1, 2014)

Technically brilliant photographs, but far too contrived for my liking - perhaps that is what the writer of the derogatory comment on the blog was referring to? Today's trend seems to be about recording social and domestic history at the expense of the architectural history containing said objects. Sadly these interior shots give me no indication as to the age of this habitation - 1920's tiled fireplaces, a late Victorian glass paned interior door, very high quality bedroom furniture from the early 1900's and high ceilings with no cornices - the carrot has been dangled, but to no avail as the building is still an enigma to me.

Still it is a very nice find all the same and a pity about the 'Sportsman'.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Dirus, I appreciate the constructive criticism but the only item which was moved on our trip was a chair within the lounge which was out of place with the sofa, everything else was shot as found.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 1, 2014)

A very nice find here, quite jealous of this!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful pics, love the doll ornament in the mirror!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like an amazing find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 2, 2014)

Superb little find there bud! Well impressed.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 2, 2014)

I like this place. A good setting for an amateur ghost film!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 2, 2014)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Thanks Dirus, I appreciate the constructive criticism but the only item which was moved on our trip was a chair within the lounge which was out of place with the sofa, everything else was shot as found.



Knowing your work I did not think that you had done the 'set dressing', but unfortunately my real interest is architecture and the ordered nature of the subjects left me wanting.Technically all your work ranks with the best in this subject and I still get much enjoyment from viewing ALL your work.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

UK? Really? I'm not looking hard enough! 
Absolutely stunning place, and your photographs are really atmospheric! 
Glad to have read your report!


----------



## krisan (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful pictures a truly stunning place. The doll in the mirror gave me the chills!! Thanks for sharing! :-D


----------



## skankypants (Jan 2, 2014)

Two words......"pure class"...


----------



## IndelibleEdge (Jan 4, 2014)

The way that coat and hat are hung at the bottom of the stairs would probably have spooked me for a second if I was there! Interesting find and great pics!


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 4, 2014)

good stuff mate, processing suits a treat


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 4, 2014)

Stunning find, brilliantly captured. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 4, 2014)

I will spend my life searching for this place! Absolutely stunning and nicely shot......oozes atmosphere, history and a little bit macarbre....great stuf and big thanks for getting this report up really enjoyed it


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 13, 2014)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Thanks Dirus, I appreciate the constructive criticism but the only item which was moved on our trip was a chair within the lounge which was out of place with the sofa, everything else was shot as found.



That's interesting because surely the lack of dust on the base of the sewing machine in #8 means that the case must of been removed - relatively - lately . . . an earlier explorer?


----------



## Jonnyhimself (Jan 14, 2014)

This is the first thread i came across on this site, i had to register just to say, wow a superb set of photographs!! thankyou for sharing them


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hendreforgan said:


> That's interesting because surely the lack of dust on the base of the sewing machine in #8 means that the case must of been removed - relatively - lately . . . an earlier explorer?


Now that's just being pedantic......


Nice shots by the way, love them. Must have a good bundle of history to it.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 14, 2014)

Like this a lot! Great shots as usual Mr Mayhem


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 15, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> UK? Really? I'm not looking hard enough!
> Absolutely stunning place, and your photographs are really atmospheric!
> Glad to have read your report!


 It is indeed in the UK... still a couple of gems left  glad you liked the photos mate!



tumble1 said:


> A very nice find here, quite jealous of this!


 Cheers but I cant take credit for the find... I believe Darbian had the honour of discovering this one 



Stealthstar79 said:


> Beautiful pics, love the doll ornament in the mirror!


 Cheers, I thought that doll was pretty creepy! looked good reflected though 



flyboys90 said:


> Looks like an amazing find,thanks for sharing.


 Cheers Flyboy, cant take credit for the find but glad to have seen it :



TeeJF said:


> Superb little find there bud! Well impressed.


 Cheers mate as above wasn't my find but was a pretty impressive little residential for the likes of the UK


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 15, 2014)

krisan said:


> Beautiful pictures a truly stunning place. The doll in the mirror gave me the chills!! Thanks for sharing! :-D


 Cheers that doll was dead creepy!



skankypants said:


> Two words......"pure class"...


 Thankyou kindly mate 



IndelibleEdge said:


> The way that coat and hat are hung at the bottom of the stairs would probably have spooked me for a second if I was there! Interesting find and great pics!


 Yeah I wish I could have lit them better, found out after my visit the electrics still work!! kicking myself for not trying the lights!!



peterc4 said:


> good stuff mate, processing suits a treat


 Cheers pal!



LittleOz said:


> Stunning find, brilliantly captured. Thanks for sharing.


 Thanls little oz but credit for the find goes to Darbian


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 15, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> I will spend my life searching for this place! Absolutely stunning and nicely shot......oozes atmosphere, history and a little bit macarbre....great stuf and big thanks for getting this report up really enjoyed it


 Thankyou very much I hope you manage to find it! worth the trip 



Hendreforgan said:


> That's interesting because surely the lack of dust on the base of the sewing machine in #8 means that the case must of been removed - relatively - lately . . . an earlier explorer?


 Hi Hendreforgan, if you check my blog post theres more photos the lid of the sewing machine was sat next to the machine itself, I have recently found out it was removed by the person i visited with bu then replaced prior to us leaving, I was downstairs shooting the lounge so hadnt realised. I'm not going to deny I would have probably had a look under the hood as well but there is your explanation as to why it was so dust free! well preserved indeed!



Jonnyhimself said:


> This is the first thread i came across on this site, i had to register just to say, wow a superb set of photographs!! thankyou for sharing them


 Thanks Jonnyhimself glad you liked it! enjoy the rest of the forum theres some cracking places 



Catmandoo said:


> Now that's just being pedantic......
> 
> 
> Nice shots by the way, love them. Must have a good bundle of history to it.


 Not to worry sure it was meant in good spirits



Sshhhh... said:


> Like this a lot! Great shots as usual Mr Mayhem


 Cheers Sshhh


----------



## darbians (Jan 15, 2014)

I do believe I was the first person here. Yeah I did move stuff around a bit. So what, am nosey  I think I moved a sewing machine into better light I hung the antlers on the wall. Done other stuff too probably, cant remember what else.
Any way great shots Ben.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 15, 2014)

darbians said:


> I do believe I was the first person here. Yeah I did move stuff around a bit. So what, am nosey  I think I moved a sewing machine into better light I hung the antlers on the wall. Done other stuff too probably, cant remember what else.
> Any way great shots Ben.



I wasn't complaining mate! made for some tasty shot!  I remember when we rebuilt that knackered fireplace at the artist guesthouse and then neither of us got a shot of the bugger lol!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2014)

Its a Cracker this MR B. Like it lots, love the doll in the mirror shot, that's a pretty inspired shot and angle. Wish we could of got here the other week. Proper Belgish.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 15, 2014)

darbians said:


> I do believe I was the first person here. Yeah I did move stuff around a bit. So what, am nosey  I think I moved a sewing machine into better light I hung the antlers on the wall. Done other stuff too probably, cant remember what else..



It does not really matter if you did a bit of 'tidying' in each room, but moving stuff from room to room etc can alter the complete story that the objects and habitation are trying to tell.

In the late 70's we befriended a rather eccentric book dealer who lived miles from no where. During his dealing and collecting he had amassed a huge collection of family letters, accounts and other private papers from the various auctions he had attended over the years. As these papers were his interest and not the source of his income, they were carefully stored in an attic room, separate from his family and business paperwork. When he died in 1987, his solicitor contacted us and indicated that we could have the pick of the remaining books and drawings in his stockroom. When we visited the house to see what was there, it was seen that his relatives had just dumped his collection of letters in the room that was obviously an office. Our late friend's family are still fighting over the house, which is as it was in 1987, the key in the hands of the firm of solicitors. It is weatherproof, locked and 'secure', just waiting for one of you intrepid lot to find it! However, the jumble of old letters in the office will give you no hint as to the late occupant and his strange family - they belong to families far, far away from that windswept place.


----------



## darbians (Jan 15, 2014)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> I wasn't complaining mate! made for some tasty shot!  I remember when we rebuilt that knackered fireplace at the artist guesthouse and then neither of us got a shot of the bugger lol!



Yeah, its bloody sealed now too!!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jan 15, 2014)

Absolutely Stunning Shots. Awesome Work.


----------

